
More people are killed in homicides than war - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-41038987
======
lifeisstillgood
"""By tending to focus on war, the media misses an even more crucial reality:
homicides probably kill three to four times more people each year than
conflicts."""

